# Raised layout



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I took up all my track because of the squirrels and the tree roots and weeds. Plus I can't get down to it .....I want to make a raised layout about 24-30 " off the ground...What should I use for the uprights and the top.....Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I built mine based on Richard Smith's layout on the South Oregon Coast and has a whole series of pictures from posts here on MLS. 

Please, can someone plug in the link to the pdf that has been used before and save a lot of typing. 

I used 4x4 pt posts set in deck blocks. Your profile does not indicate where you live, so I cannot address possible frost heave in your area. I then made frames of 2x4 PT, surfaced with hardware cloth, (metal mesh) and covered with weed block fabric. On this you mount the track, spread dirt, etc. Goofs I made. Crosspieces on the frame maximum 12" apart, use a good weed block fabric, doubling it does not hurt, the water still drains. 
If you are near the NW, plan on visiting.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I live in central Florida so we don't have to deal with frost heave.....


----------



## btrippis (Sep 8, 2008)

Bob I read an article I found interesting. It is called HDPE flexible roadbed. you can read it on line. 
Go to www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/ look for the article called HDPE flexible roadbed. 
Regards, Brian


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Here we go for at least a look at Richard's layout 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/109057/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are considering a raised layyout, download this 25 megabyte PDF of Richard's process. It is dozens of pages of great photos, descriptions, and explanations. Sorry I cant include an active link but if you copy/paste this into your browser it should download automatically. 

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC_Main.pdf*


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

However you build it Bob , yours knees and back will appreciate it forever .


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Vaughn on 21 Jul 2009 09:14 AM 
I took up all my track because of the squirrels and the tree roots and weeds. Plus I can't get down to it .....I want to make a raised layout about 24-30 " off the ground...What should I use for the uprights and the top.....Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.... 

Bob,

Whatever method you decide on, whether mine or someone else's, be sure and check out the approved method of deck construction for your area so far as supports are concerned. Many areas have deep frostlines that require burying support posts quite deep. Some of these have taken a lesson from local deck builders and mounted their support legs in concrete piers set on top of the ground. Others like myself have no such concerns. My posts are only 12" deep. The terrain drains nicely and PT 4x4's stuck in the ground and tamped in have held up just fine. 

Also some composite materials are not structural, that is, they're not intended to support any structure on top. You cannot make your underlying benchwork too strong, only too weak, which can lead to many headaches later.

In a nutshell if it works for building a deck in your area then it should work quite nicely for outdoor benchwork for a railroad.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a bit additional...my benchwork is a nominal 40" which works quite well for adult operators and keeps dogs, etc. generally off. A couple of raised platforms can be built at strategic locations to accomodate the "little ones". Besides giving them a good view a platform(s) puts them in locations where you want them and away from areas you would prefer they didn't touch. 










A couple of friends enjoying ops on the POC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob 

I live in Winter Springs and although I don't have a layout in my backyard, the amount of rain, wet ground and wood rot concerns me with out door layouts here in Fl. If you are looking to run a simple loop of track or even a side track or two, I'd consider using PVC pipe embeded into the ground with wood stringers attached to thew top to lay the track on. If you want something more elaberate such as Richard's layout, I'd mount 2x4s or 4x4 uprights on cement blocks so the wood uprights won't be sitting in water when the next tropical storm hits. As for the decking, I'd use that cement board they use in showers. 

Randy


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

If you use boards as decking, you pond the water on top of the track, etc. By using Richard's method, the rainwater drains through the ballast, gravel, soil etc to the ground, no ponding..no mosquitos,


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 21 Jul 2009 12:58 PM 
If you are considering a raised layyout, download this 25 megabyte PDF of Richard's process. It is dozens of pages of great photos, descriptions, and explanations. Sorry I cant include an active link but if you copy/paste this into your browser it should download automatically. 

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC_Main.pdf*


Thanks to the kind soul who activated my link.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*That is a beautiful railroad you've built Dennis.*






Posted By Dennis Paulson on 21 Jul 2009 02:05 PM 








However you build it Bob , yours knees and back will appreciate it forever .


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Richard , and if ever I was to build one again , your method is now how I would build it .


----------

